#  > STAGE & RIGGING FORA >  > RIGGING FORUM - ONDERWERPEN & FOTO'S >  >  Truss portaal

## driesmees

Beste riggers van alle leeftijden,
ik ben van plan om op een feestje een truss portaal van 6mx6m te zettten.
Hoe hoog zou ik die best doen?
Is 3 meter genoeg, of is het dan nog mogelijk mits springen om de ingehangen spots aan te raken, wat niet echt welkom is.
Wat verkiezen jullie dus, 3 of 4 meter hoog?

Hoe zit het met trussapen?
hoe voorkomen julllie dat bezoekers in je portaal klimmen?

En voor baseplates, zijn de gewone baseplates voldoende, of is het wenselijk om indien mogelijk baseplates van 1mx1m te gebruiken?

Het soort truss dat ik ga gebruiken is nog niet zeker,
ofwel zal het prolyte X30 zijn, ofwel trilyte driehoek van 25cm

Er komen 8 fourbars in, 4 scans, 2 strobes, en een hoopje kabels...

Met vriendelijke groeten,
Dries Mees

----------


## jadjong

4 meter hoog, an kan het publiek er niet bij en heb je ook nog wat aan je lamepen. Parren/headjes snoepen toch al gauw 40/50 cm van de hoogte af.
Trussapen kan je tegen gaan door de onderkant van de truss te bekleden met iets 'stevigs'. Bordkarton is meestal wel genoeg.

----------


## driesmees

Ik heb net gemaild naar de bevoegde instanties om te weten te komen hoe hoog de zaal is.
Ik denk dat die net 4 meter hoog is,
is het dan niet beter om het 3,5m hoog te maken, als het maar net past, dan vind ik het niet zo mooi.


FUN Mode:
Wat ik ook dacht om trussapen tegen te gaan,
is gewoon alles boven de 2 meter inspuiten met siliconespray, of gewoon glijmiddel.
Geeft wel leuke effecte, denk ik :Big Grin: 
Zal het verhuurbedrijf ook blij zijn [8D][8D][8D]

----------


## rinus bakker

2driesmees:
in de funmode verder:
ik zou hem strak onder het dak zetten - dn heb je een extra veiligheid voor als dat zou instorten! 
wist jij niet dat trussapen een beschermde soort zijn?
ik zal jouw naam eens doorgeven aan Greenpiece en het WereldNatuurFrons. 
(&lt;==

----------


## Joost van Ens

Ik bouw zelf nog wel eens en 6 x 6, en ook op max 3 meter hoog, mij ervaring is dat het best wel meevalt met het graaien naar de lampen. Je kan je lampen natuurlijk ook mits er ruimte is in je bovenste buis hangen :Big Grin:  verder maak ik ze ook wel eens hoger, maar soms kan dat gewoon niet. Wat beterft je belastingen, het is al vaker gezegd, meten, weten waar je het in je truss hangt, tabellenboek er bij, en dan de truss uit zoeken. Andersom kan ook, belasting truss uit tabellenboek halen voor de door jouw gewenste lengte. door 4 delen (of boxcorners gebruiken) spullen wegen (kabel niet vergeten) en dan uitrekenen wat je van je spul aan welke ligger kan hangen (je kan dus spullen overhouden).

succes er mee.  en ehh, ooit eens van rinus geleerd, als je of over de helft van de maximaal toegestane truss lengte komt, of over de helft van het maximaal toelaatbaar gewicht(en dit is als je door 4 deelt al snel), zijn schoren vaak aan te raden, je portaal wordt er in elk geval een stuk steviger van.

groeten of zo

----------


## driesmees

Rekenen jullie even mee voor de prolyte situatie?
Trusstype:
Prolyte H30V
tabel:
http://www.prolyte.com/content/produ...ig_%20H30V.jpg
overspanning van 6 meter,
krijgen we een maximale belasting van 318kg/m (everedig verdeeld, of moet ik iets anders nemen?)
gedeeld door 4 is dat 80kg/meter
dus is dat 480 kg over mijn 6 meter.
Wat gaat er inhangen,
van links te beginnen:
op 1,5 meter: fourbar 12kg
op 2,5 meter: scan 14kg
op 3 meter: strobe 5kg
op 3,5 meter: scan 14kg
op 4,5 meter: fourbar 12kg
verdeeld over de hele lengte: kabels 20kg
de truss zelf: 38,4kg

vanaf hier weet ik niet wat ik moet doen,
mag ik nu zeggen:
totale belasting = 115kg
115kg &lt; 480kg 
===&gt; veilig 

of moet ik iets anders doen.

De trilite:
Tabel:
http://www.optikinetics.com/200s.html

totale belastbaarheid everedig verdeeld = 400kg
dus in het portaal 100kg,
ik zit er met mijn 94kg nog steeds onder, maar ik zit wel ferm boven
de helft, wat betkent dat ik schoren moet aanbrengen...

OFTOPIC:
Ik weet het rinus, ik moet een cursus bij je volgen, maar ik heb altijd les als jij cursussen geeft in belgië,
kan ik niet gewoon een cursus van je overkopen, en dan via zelfstudie een groot deel leren?

----------


## movinghead

Om apen uit je klimrek te weren kun je de poten inpakken met doeken.
Ik heb echter nog nooit meegemaakt dat apen in mijn truss hingen.

----------


## Dikke Foaf

Ga je hoekstukken gebruiken? Want dan zullen deze de max belastbaarheid bepalen, aangezien dit de zwakste delen zijn.

----------


## LJ Chris

> citaat:_Geplaatst door jadjong_
> 
> 4 meter hoog, an kan het publiek er niet bij en heb je ook nog wat aan je lamepen. Parren/headjes snoepen toch al gauw 40/50 cm van de hoogte af.
> Trussapen kan je tegen gaan door de onderkant van de truss te bekleden met iets 'stevigs'. Bordkarton is meestal wel genoeg.



Heb ooit eens een slimme verhuurfirma hun poten zien inpakken met plastiek om klimmers tegen te gaan want dat is tegenwoordig een sport aan deze kanten. Het enigste nadeel was dat enkele slimmerikken het plastiek in brand hebben gestoken.
Dus brandwerend materiaal is geen luxe  :Big Grin:

----------


## od

wij pakken onze trussen steeds in met transparante of zwarte rekfolie, nog nooit problemen mee gehad. zelfs al complimenten gehad van de securitie omdat ze er niet kunnen inklimmen. nog een voordeel, als je het op schuimparty's blijven je trussen proper  :Smile:

----------


## Poelmans

Die mannen van de security: ik noem ze dan ook vaker 'apen'  :Wink: 

Ik heb ook al kippengaas gezien rond trusspoten  :Smile:  Misschien niet zo estetisch verantwoord, maar even effectief, en niet brandbaar  :Wink:

----------


## Joost van Ens

Als ik het zo snel lees, en even uit het hoofd na reken, zit je helemaal goed. bij prolyte geen enkel probleem, die trylite wordt een beetje tricky, maar valt wel binnen de marges. Ik zou voor de prolyte gaan. Maar het hangt natuurlijk in dit geval ook een beetje van het prijskaartje af. Als de laatste veel goedkoper is eventueel met schoren, tsja je bent natuurlijk geen dief van je eigen portmonee.
Maar nogmaals, beide opties zullen hier voldoen.

en @dikkefoaf De hoekstukken hadden we al mee gerekend, we hebben door 4 gedeeld in plaats van de gebruikelijke 2.

groeten

----------


## luc2366

h30v of "speelgoed-truss" van 25 cm... wel een groot verschil hé dries [8D] (en daarom waarschijnlijk ook in huurprijs)
PERSOONLIJK heb ik het niet zo op die Tri-lite over grote afstanden en vraag ik me af wie (behalve standenbouwers) dat eigenlijk koopt voor gebruik "on-the-road". Voor het verschil in aankoop moet je 't niet doen.

"OFTOPIC:
Ik weet het rinus, ik moet een cursus bij je volgen, maar ik heb altijd les als jij cursussen geeft in belgië,
kan ik niet gewoon een cursus van je overkopen, en dan via zelfstudie een groot deel leren?"
...hier 'tzelfde (maar dan "bezig" ipv les). Maar dan wil je eigenlijk een hogeschool-versie van een Unief-opleiding [^] en ik denk dat in dit "vak" je veel meer bijleert uit praktijk dan uit een boek dus zullen we toch eens op cursus moeten vrees ik  :Frown:

----------


## driesmees

> citaat:_Geplaatst door luc2366_
> 
> h30v of "speelgoed-truss" van 25 cm... wel een groot verschil hé dries [8D] (en daarom waarschijnlijk ook in huurprijs)
> PERSOONLIJK heb ik het niet zo op die Tri-lite over grote afstanden en vraag ik me af wie (behalve standenbouwers) dat eigenlijk koopt voor gebruik "on-the-road". Voor het verschil in aankoop moet je 't niet doen.
> 
> "OFTOPIC:
> Ik weet het rinus, ik moet een cursus bij je volgen, maar ik heb altijd les als jij cursussen geeft in belgië,
> kan ik niet gewoon een cursus van je overkopen, en dan via zelfstudie een groot deel leren?"
> ...hier 'tzelfde (maar dan "bezig" ipv les). Maar dan wil je eigenlijk een hogeschool-versie van een Unief-opleiding [^] en ik denk dat in dit "vak" je veel meer bijleert uit praktijk dan uit een boek dus zullen we toch eens op cursus moeten vrees ik



EML heeft vroeger redelijk wat trilite gehad.

----------


## devosb

Is het een 'vuistregel' om bij boxcorners door 4 te delen en bij gewone hoekstukken door 2? 

Maakt het iets uit of je constructie vrijstaand is op 4 punten gesteund, of een platform dat vb aan een bestaand gebouw is vastgemaakt, en dus veel moeilijker zal knikken?

Ik dacht ooit op de prolyte homepage te hebben gelezen dat boxcorners even zwaar kunnen worden belast als gewone truss, dus dat er niet hoeft gedeelt te worden door 2 als boxcorners worden gebruikt.
Dit klopt dan niet?

MVG
Brecht

----------


## driesmees

bij boxcorners mag je gewoon factor 2 nemen.
Bij hoekstukken is factor 4 een mooie factor denk ik.
Normaal zou de fabricant een percentage moeten opgeven, maar dat is niet altijd het geval...

Dries
PS: ik heb het trussapenprobleem eens voorgelegd aan mijn broer.
2 woorden: bruine zeep [8D]

----------


## rinus bakker

uitgaande van het feit dat je de opgaves van de fabrikant standaard al door 2 deelt, - tenminste als je ermee hijst of heft -
dan hoef je de boxcorners cq de last op de aansluitende truss niet verder de reduceren,
bij gebruik van normale trusshoeken dan de aansluitende truss nog wel een keer door twee!
voor een vast opgebouwd portaal hoeven de truss en boxcorners niet gereduceerd, en bij de gewone trusshoeken slechts de helft van de tabelwaardes.
Dus bij vaste bouw: bij truss-hoekstukken delen door twee 
en 
bij hijsen heffen: bij truss-hoekstukken delen door vier en bij boxcorners en truss zelf delen door twee.
Tenzij je van de fabrikant opgaves krijgt over de exacte belastbaarheid van al die verschillende 2-,3-,4-,5- en 6-weg truss-hoeken in allerlei configuraties.
(ik wil wedden om een fles "heel goed schots gedestilleerd" dat je die getallen van geen enkele fabrikant ooit aangeleverd zult krijgen!)

----------


## djrico

> citaat:_Geplaatst door Poelmans_
> 
> Die mannen van de security: ik noem ze dan ook vaker 'apen' 
> 
> Ik heb ook al kippengaas gezien rond trusspoten  Misschien niet zo estetisch verantwoord, maar even effectief, en niet brandbaar



Even Respect graag voor de mannen van de Security.
Mijn ouders runnen een beveiligingsbedrijf, met namen Horeca portiers en je moet blij wezen dat ze er lopen. Lopen ze er nie heb je veel meer problemen.

----------

